# 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!



## Ndber (1. Januar 2018)

Ich möchte dieses Jahr Ende Mai gern mit Sohn(13) und Hund nach Schweden zum angeln.
Nun bin ich vom Angebot völlig erschlagen und erhoffe mir ein wenig Hilfe von euch "Schweden erfahrenen".

Da wir unseren Hund mitnehmen wollen, können wir nicht nur vom Boot aus angeln, sondern wollen unser Glück auch vom Ufer aus versuchen.
Haupt Zielfische sollen Hecht und Barsch sein, sind aber auch  einem gemütlichen Ansitz auf Friedfisch nicht abgeneigt.
Wir sind nicht auf Rekordfische aus!!!!
Ruhe, Entspannung und den eine oder anderen Schuppenträger überlisten - dann sind wir glücklich.

Wo wären wir zu dieser Jahreszeit am Besten aufgehoben?
See oder Schärengarten??|kopfkrat

Wenn Schärengarten:
- ist da Uferangeln überhaupt möglich?
                                - mit welchen Fischarten ist da zu rechnen?
-brauchen wir anderes Equipment als am See?
-Friedfischangeln?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben. Bin echt ein wenig überfordert!!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hallo Ndber

Vorsicht ganz schnell kommt da eine Krankheit bzw. Sucht. Nennt sich Sehnsucht nach Schweden oder auch Skandisucht:vik:
Zum Thema Hund von April bis September (die genaue Zeit musst du mal Googeln) ist für Hunde in Schweden Leinenpflicht! Ich hab zwar noch niemals erlebt, gesehen oder gehört, dass jemand was sagt wenn dein Hund bei dir, während eines Spaziergangs, frei am Fuss läuft aber wir sind als Gast in einem anderen Land und sollten da die Gesetzte/Gegebenheiten akzeptieren und es ist auch berechtigt wegen wirklich vielem Wild mit Jungtieren! 

Im Schärengarten bzw. am Meer war ich nur ein einziges Mal und das ist schon lange her, deswegen besser Tips von anderen.

Zu den Seen
Es ist ein Paradies, viele, grosse, guter Bestand vom Ufer oft schwer zu angeln wegen Felsen usw. aber du hast fast keine anderen Angler, zumindest mal in Sichtweite!

Ruhe
Findest du in Schweden, ausser in Ferienparks, überall! Die Freiheit des einen hört auf wo die Freiheit des Anderen beginnt. Die Schweden sind sehr höflich, hilfsbereit aber nie aufdringlich!

Am Besten aufgehoben
Schweden ist überall toll! Ich weiss ja nicht wo du herkommst und wie ihr hinwollt, aber Smaland wär mal eine Option. Hat schon alles was die Meisten wollen/schätzen und ist nicht so weit! Gibt auch viele Stuga in Smaland und im Mai ein Traum. 

Viel Spass aber Vorsicht mit der Krankheit:q


----------



## Ndber (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Danke für die Infos.
Das mit der Leinenpflicht war mir nicht bekannt, sollte aber kein Problem darstellen müssen wir eine längere Schleppleine mitnehmen!#6

So südlich wie möglich wär gut um die Fahrzeit etwas zu verringern. Komm aus Bayern, muss also erstmal durch ganz Deutschland durch.|uhoh:

Das Risiko einer Ansteckung geh ich gern ein. Gibt glaub ich schlimmeres als ein Angelurlaub mit Sohn.
Wenn wir dann die Sucht jedes Jahr stillen müssen, dann solls so sein:vik::vik:


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Mal als Info zwecks Hund
http://www.swedenabroad.com/de-DE/Embassies/Berlin/Uber-Schweden/Haufige-Fragen/Haustiere/

Diese Jahr im Herbst 68 Baustellen zwischen Stuttgart und Flensburg#d muss aber immer durch Dänemark weil meine Frau nicht Seefest ist und den Hunden (2 Alaskan Malamute) will ich die Fähre auch nicht antun.

Ganz Südlich, also Skane ist nicht mein Gebiet ab Smaland aufwärts wirds erst "richtig Schweden aber noch kein Vergleich zu Dalarna nur die Kilometer sinds halt immer.

Vorsicht in Skandinavien mit der Geschwindigkeit wird richtig teuer!!! In Schweden selbst wird aber jeder stationäre Blitzer mit einer grossen Tafel ein paar hundert Meter vorher gewarnt und wer das übersieht ist selbst schuld. Mobilen Blitzer sieht man aber auch schon sehr deutlich denn alles andere wäre laut den Schweden abzocke! Es halten sich aber auch fast alle (Dänen Deutsche und Ostblockstaaten oft nicht) an die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen und dann ist Autofahren eher cruisen wie in Amerika.

Such doch einfach mal im Inet z.B. bei DAN-Center, Interhome o.ä. dann kann man dir vielleicht noch besser helfen!

Fast vergessen, wenn an der Grenze niemand kontrolliert musst du den Hund beim "RED-Point" bzw. Zoll anmelden. Der Red-Point ist ein Telefon, die wollen dann die Chip-Nummer, Tag der letzten Impfung usw. wissen geht aber auch alles auf Englisch da 99% alles Schweden sehr gut Englisch können und ca. 30-40% auch Deutsch.


----------



## Ndber (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Super#6 danke schon mal für die Infos bezüglich Hund in Schweden. Werd mich da dann noch genauer einlesen müssen.

Wenn noch jemand Tipps wegen Gegend und dem Uferangeln hätte wär ich echt dankbar#h


----------



## LOCHI (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hi, ich weis nicht wie weit du fahren möchtest aber wenn es in die Schären gehen soll kann ich dir die Gegend um Västervik empfehlen! Um Loftahammer kenn ich mich gut aus und in der Zeit in der ihr fahrt ist dort ein traumrevier in sachen Hecht und Barsch. Sicher kann man in den Schären auch vom Ufer fischen aber sehr viel sinn macht es nicht. Du wirst nur an wenigen Stellen gut ans Wasser kommen und interesannte Stellen wie Schilfgürtel sind quasi nicht efektiv zu befischen.
Die vielen kleinen Inseln wirst du so auch nicht erreichen können, also wenn Schären dann vom Boot! Ist aber nur meine Meinung, gibt sicher Experten hier die dir das Gegenteil erzählen aber das wirst du dann ja selber rausfinden.
Interesanter sind die Schären alle mal, ich konnte um diese Jahreszeit (auch etwas früher) schon Sternstunden in Sachen Meerforelle erleben und zwar direkt an der Küste beim Hechtfischen.

Gruß und viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Ndber (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Danke @LOCHI, werd mir das Gebiet gleich mal genauer anschauen.#6

Hab gestern noch das hier gefunden. Kann mir jemand was zu der Gegend sagen?? Wär es da für unser Vorhaben geeignet?

Wenn jemand schon mal in einem Haus war, das er für uns geeignet hält wär ich für jede Info dankbar!

Wie gesagt, es geht uns nicht um Rekorde oder Massenfänge.
Es soll ein entspannter Urlaub mit Kind und Hund sein, bei dem man vom Boot aber hin und wieder auch vom Ufer aus den ein oder anderen Fisch fangen kann!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Das Haus kenn ich nicht die Gegend weiter westlich schon, nur wie schon gesagt am Meer sehr sehr selten.

Wenn du aber durch Dänemark fährst ist die Strecke, von Stuttgart aus gerechnet ca. 1650km, weil du sagtest nicht so weit.


----------



## Ndber (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Wenn du aber durch Dänemark fährst ist die Strecke, von Stuttgart aus gerechnet ca. 1650km, weil du sagtest nicht so weit.



Hatte an Fähre von Rostock aus gedacht, oder ist das mit Hund nicht zu entfehlen|kopfkrat
Hab ca 650Km nach Rostock


----------



## fusselfuzzy (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Fähre mit Hund nur einmal und da schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, ist aber schon ne ganze Zeit her. Andere haben da glaub ich recht gute Erfahrungen. Darf aber auch wegen meiner Frau nicht auf Fähre die wird schon auf nem Steg seekrank#d und deswegen immer über Dänemark. 

Ist aber auch toll wenn man durch den Tunnel der Öresund fährt, auf der anderen Seite rauskommt und wenn dann gerade in dem Moment die Sonne aufgeht einfach nur goil!

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie lang die Fähre von Stockholm braucht kannst dir aber auch ne Kabine, bei längerer Fahrt, überlegen da hat dein Hund mehr Ruhe. Wie gesagt andere haben bei der Fähre mit Hund mehr Erfahrung.

Die Gegend die du dir ausgesucht hast ist aber echt toll, vor allem im Mai. Wenn wir so zwischen April und Juli immer oben sind ist das Wetter meist ab Anfang Mai schon mal richtig toll. Morgens teils noch Reif und Mittags dann oft Temperaturen bis zu 25-28 Grad. Haben aber halt auch schon 3 Wochen Dauerregen mitgemacht. Gibt ja aber kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung. Dunkel wirds meist auch erst ab 19.30-11.00 und hell wieder gegen 4-5 teils auch schon später und früher.

Das Glasreich ist auch nicht so weit weg und für einen 13 jährigen kannst du dir auch noch High Chapperall überlegen.

Kannst ja mal auf den Seiten die ich dir verlinkt habe mal schauen, denn Schweden ist ja nicht nur Angeln.

http://www.solnen.com/schweden/tipps.html

http://skandinavien.eu/reportagen/schweden/angeln-in-schweden.html

https://www.visitsmaland.se/de

http://www.sweden-guide.de/

Erleben kann man in Schweden jeden Tag was neues. Als meine Älteste das erste mal im Herbst dabei war hat sie auch gleich ihren ersten Elch inkl. zwei Jungen morgens beim Aufstehn in 50m vor der Haustür gesehn, davon Träumt sie heute noch und damsls hat sie auch das Fieber gepackt!:vik:

Gruss


----------



## Ndber (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Lese immer wieder mal von Schonzeit für Hecht bis ende Mai in den Schären auf höhe Öland und Gotland. 
Ist das wirklich so?|kopfkrat Kann nichts offizielles dazu finden!


----------



## Nelearts (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Sorry, das resultiert wahrscheinlich aus einem Fehler von mir hier. Der Zander hat in den meisten Gewässern Schonzeit bis 31. Mai, Hecht ist frei.
Gruß, Nelearts#c


----------



## fusselfuzzy (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Ich kenn auch keine Schonzeit auf Hecht.
Mindest- bzw. Höchstmass ja ist aber teils von Gebiet zu Gebiet unterschiedlich. Und vorallem nicht gierig werden das mögen die Schweden gar nicht!


----------



## LOCHI (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

http://www.stugnet.de/objekt.asp?id=1083

Ich kenne den Vermieter schon sehr lange und war immer zufrieden. Er hat mehrere Objekte und Boote mit 10-15ps. Gehören meist zu den Häusern. Schöne Ecke zum wandern und Fischen!


----------



## Ndber (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Und vorallem nicht gierig werden das mögen die Schweden gar nicht!



Keine Angst das sind wir ganz bestimmt nicht. Würden, wenn wir denn was fangen, höchstens mal einen Fisch zum grillen am Abend mit einladen. Sind keine Kühltruhenangler!!

Hier mal ein Link zur Hechtangelschonzeit.
https://www.fisch-hitparade.de/threads/72652-Anf%C3%A4ngerfrage-M%C3%B6nster%C3%A5s
(Beitrag Nr4!!)
Wie aktuell das ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Hab noch einen Bericht ich glaub vom Blincker gelesen wo das auch erwähnt wird. Find ich leider grad nicht.


@LOCHI
Schaut super aus aber leider Haustiere verboten#q


----------



## fusselfuzzy (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*



Ndber schrieb:


> Keine Angst das sind wir ganz bestimmt nicht. Würden, wenn wir denn was fangen, höchstens mal einen Fisch zum grillen am Abend mit einladen. Sind keine Kühltruhenangler!!
> 
> Hier mal ein Link zur Hechtangelschonzeit.
> https://www.fisch-hitparade.de/threads/72652-Anf%C3%A4ngerfrage-M%C3%B6nster%C3%A5s
> ...




Habs jetzt nur überflogen aber da steht Hecht Schonzeit nein und meine Grosstante Wohnhaft 35 Kilometer unterhalb Kiruna hat auch geschrieben keine Schonzeit für Hecht


----------



## Ndber (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

So, nach langer Suche bin ich jetzt mal auf das hier gestoßen!
Schaut nicht schlecht aus glaub ich.

Nur bei der Anreise bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
Wegen Hund und Interesse glaub ich aber, dass wir über Dänemark und die Brücken fahren.
Ist zwar deutlich mehr Strecke, aber zeitlich ungefähr gleich!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Das Angebot im Inet erschlägt einen immer wieder, aber das sieht doch mal nicht schlecht aus. See vor der Hütte und sonst auch alles was man braucht oder auch nicht

Bei Anreise über Dänemark würd ich so grob schätzen ca. 1600km ab Stuttgart.

Was ich jetzt nicht gefunden habe, ab wieviel Uhr darf die Stuga bezogen werden? Wenn wie sonst meist auch zwischen 16 und 20 Uhr dann schau dass du möglichst viel bei Nacht noch fahren kannst. Weniger los auf den Strassen, Hund schläft die meiste Zeit und viel weniger mobile Blitzer in den Baustellen.

Über Dänemark fängt für mich der Urlaub immer nach dem Öresundtunnel an. Ab da kann man auch einfach nur Cruisen. Hab auch in den ganzen Jahren in Schweden noch nie einen Hupen gehört (sind aber auch nie in einer "Grossstadt") da gehts einfach gelassener zu.

De nUnterschied merkst du spätestens wenn du in D wieder einkaufen gehst, in Schweden fährt dir da keiner in die Haken an der Kasse in Deutschland bestimmt, da gibts auch kein Gedrängel und wenn irgendwo ein roter Kasten hängt dann zieh eine Nummer und warte bis diese Nummer dran ist, ist meist beim Metzger oder in Schuh- Angelshops bzw. öffentlichen Gebaüden so.

Bei Lebensmittel ein Tipp, bleib bei den Schwedischen. Erstens billiger wie Import und der Qualitätsstandard sehr viel höher wie in Deutschland.

Wenn du noch mehr brauchst lass wissen!


----------



## Ndber (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hast gut geschätzt - laut Goggle Maps sinds fast 1500Km|bigeyes

Früheste Anreise 16Uhr. Werd nachts losfahren, da sind die deutschen Autobahnen nicht so voll.

Danke für deine Hilfe und ich werd bestimmt nochmal auf deine Erfahrungen vor allem mit Hund und Einreise und so zurückkommen#h


----------



## litzbarski (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hallo,

ich würde Dir diese Stuga empfehlen: https://www.stugknuten.com/stugaty.asp?stugid=20969

Hier fahren wir seit ca. 10 Jahren hin.

Wenn Du Fragen hast, dann meld Dich.

Andre


----------



## Nelearts (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hallo Ndber,
die Wahl Deines Hauses hast Du ja für meinen Eindruck recht schnell und gut erledigt. Sieht gut aus, auch wenn es für Schweden ein recht kleiner See ist. Macht aber nichts, schwedische Seen sind zwar manchmal etwas schwierig aber allesamt nicht so reglementiert und überfischt wie in D.
Bei der Hinfahrt müsst Ihr allerdings vor 09:00 Uhr an Hamburg vorbei sein. Da ist das Nadelöhr!!
Nach 09:00 Uhr bis in den späten Nachmittag ist da unter normalen Bedingungen schon Stau, geschweige von Unfällen etc.
Gleiches gilt für die Rückfahrt. Wir machen auf unserer Rückfahrt, auch meistens Samstags, immer noch eine Übernachtung zwischen Fehnmarn und Hamburg. Schöne Gegend dort an der Ostsee und wenn man gründlich sucht, recht günstig zu haben. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt direkt am Strand sein. Dann Sonntags in aller Ruhe nach Hause an den Niederrhein.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Ndber (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hi Nelearts,
wenn alles dann so klappt wie ichs bis jetzt geplant hab müsst ich leicht vor 9Uhr an Hamburg vorbei sein. danke für den Tipp, vielleicht fahr ich dann doch noch eine Std früher los, zur Sicherheit.
Ist ein kleinerer See so ein großer Nachteil? Ich dachte wenns ein wenig übersichtlicher ist kanns auch nicht schaden;+
Wie gesagt geht mir weder um Massenfänge noch um Rekordfische, aber eine gute Chance auf Fischkontakt wär natürlich nicht falsch.

Ja, und die Sache mit dem Haus ist auch noch nicht final entschieden, wenngleich ich schon Kontakt zum Vermieter aufgenommen hab... 
Der Vorschlag von @litzbarski ist natürlich auch Topp#6
https://www.stugknuten.com/stugaty.asp?stugid=20969

Keine leicht Entscheidung


----------



## Ndber (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

So, hab mich jetzt auf Wusch meines Sohnes für die von Lizbarski empfohlene Stuga am Kalvsjön entschieden!!
Der Kontakt zur Vermieterin war sehr angenehm. Hab da ein gutes Gefühl.

Nur mit der Anreise bin ich immer noch unschlüssig.
Ich zieh jetzt eine Zwischenübernachtung in betracht.
Evtl bis nach Fehmarn - dort(oder kurz davor) übernachten und am nächsten Tag weiter über Puttgarden nach Dänemark.
Ist vielleicht besser, da ich ja die ganze Strecke selber fahren muss.

Hat evtl jemand eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit parat?

Oder würdet ihr durchfahren? Laut navi 13 1/2 Std Fahrzeit und dann kommen noch Pausen wegen Hund dazu


----------



## sunrise137 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hi,
ich bin mit meinem Sohn(20) vom 18.- 26.5. in Schweden. Wir fahren meistens nach Ronneby in die Schären. Wir fahren schon einige Jahre dort hin.
Zur Anreise kann ich nur empfehlen mit Finnlines über Nacht zu fahren, das machen wir seit 5 Jahren jetzt so. Hunde sind dort erlaubt. Der große Vorteil ist, du kommst ausgeschlafen an.
Meinen Hund hatte ich allerdings noch nicht dabei, mit Außenkabine dürfte das klappen.  
Wir fahren bei Gelnhausen um 18 Uhr los und nehmen die 3 Uhr Fähre nach Malmö, dort kommen wir um 12 Uhr an.





Leider bin ich zu blöd das Bild zu drehen.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hallo Ndber,

 Wir fahren die gleiche Strecke von Köln aus (1060 km) in einem Rutsch durch. Fahre gegen 23 Uhr los und bin so gegen 09/10 Uhr am Supermarkt in Schweden um frische Lebensmittel und Angelkarten zu kaufen. Zweimal haben wir allerdings auch schon in Malmö übernachtet. Das ist echt superschön dort und wenn Du nach der Fähre noch die 1,5 Stunden fahren kannst, lohnt sich das echt. Auf jeden Fall ein Hotel mit Frühstück buchen. Das ist in Schweden häufig richtig gut und lecker.


----------



## loete1970 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Wir kommen aus dem Ruhrgebiet und fahren immer mit der Nachfähre (in letzter Zeit war es immer Finnlines) und kommen dann ausgeruht an.


Dieses Jahr ist es mal wieder die TT-Line, die derzeit "Rückfahrknaller-Angebote" hat und bedeutend günstiger ist. Hin geht es nachts, zurück mit einer Tagesfähre.


Wir haben mit Verpflegung gebucht, die an Bord immer top ist und somit brauchen wir nicht noch unterwegs halten, sondern können die gesparte Zeit auf dem Wasser verbringen .


----------



## arcidosso (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hej, loete 1970, 

ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt. Schaue bitte einmal rein. 

Danke


----------



## arnichris (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Servus Ndber, 

 wir sind aus Oberbayern - 90 km südöstlich von München und sind bisher einmal Altötting-Rostock-Trelleborg (mit Fähre gefahren). Hatten da leider keine Kabine gebucht und auch die Dauer der Überfahrt und die restliche Fahrt standen hier m.E. in keinem Verhältnis. Ein paar Mal sind wir schon komplett durchgerauscht (mit 2 Fahrern, die sich ergänzen im gegenseitigen schlafen geht das auch einigermaßen). Ich persönlich fand aber vor allem die Option, welche wir letztes Jahr gemacht haben ideal. Altötting-Kiel und von Kiel bis Göteborg mit der Fähre und Innenkabine. Auf der Fähre kann man schön essen und ein paar Bierchen trinken und am nächsten Morgen fährt man schön ausgeruht von der Fähre auf die letzten paar hundert Kilometer. 

 P.S.: viel anstrengender finde ich persönlich, wenn ich bis Köln zu Muhkuh2000 fahre, da schlaucht mich der Vortag schon immer etwas


----------



## Ndber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Danke @all!! Ihr seit klasse.
Wahnsinn wie hier geholfen wird. hoffentlich geht weiter mit dem AB - wär echt schade drum.

Ich schau mir jetzt mal alle eure Vorschläge genau an und werd mich denn per PN melden, sonst wirds hier zuviel.

Weitere alternative Vorschläge natürlich immer noch erwünscht,
auch das Thema zwischenübernachtung ist noch heiß!!!!


----------



## Schwedenangler (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Ich denke du solltest nicht durchfahren, da du alleine fährst und auch wegen deinem Hund die ein oder andere Pause mehr einlegen musst. 
Die Fahrerei schlaucht ganz schön und ist echt anstrengend.
Dein Navi sagt zwar 13,5 Stunden aber ich denke du wirst schnell auf 15 - 16 Stunden kommen und die alleine Durchfahren ist echt Stress #d .
Mach lieber ne Übernachtungspause oder fahr mit einer Fähre über Nacht ! Ist entspannend für dich als Fahrer und mit Sicherheit auch ein kleines Highlight für deinen Sohn .


----------



## Ndber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Ja, denke auch - durchfahren ist keine Option für mich.
So lange fahren haut nicht hin, dem bin ich mir bewusst!!


----------



## brushjöden (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

hej
 ich kann dir auf jeden fall värmland empfehlen.von kiel mit der fähre nach göteburg von da noch ca.300km.
 habe hier see an see und treffe im jahr höchstens 2-3 angler.
 gute Aussichten auf barsch,zander,friedfisch.hechte sowieso.nach ein paar tagen biste wahrscheinlich froh keinen zu fangen
 angeln vom ufer auch kein Problem ferner gibt es hier auch div.seen mit Sandstrand.der vännern ist auch gut zu erreichen,für kleine lachstouren.ferner der klarälven super auf eschen.schau mal auf der karte alles um filipstad,lesjöfors.
 Ferienhäuser stellen hier auch kein Problem da.
 könnte dir auch behilflich sein.
 schönen Urlaub und gruss aus schweden


----------



## gehawe (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hallo,

Wir fahren aus der Nähe von Stuttgart bis nach Eksjö. Ist von der Strecke ähnlich. Früher sind wir auch immer früh morgens los, um dann um Hamburg im Stau zu stehen. Abends waren wir dann ziemlich müde und fertig.

Jetzt ziehen wir am Spätnachmittag los und übernachten kurz nach Hamburg. Dort kommen wir in der Regel so gegen 21:00 - 22:00 an. Ist wesentlich entspannter. Wir haben einmal ein B&B in Dänemark genommen, aber das gibt es jetzt nicht mehr.

Das Hotel bei HH gerne per PM. Einen Hund haben wir auch, ist dort kein Problem.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Ndber (17. April 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Ich hab jetzt meinen Hund über diese Seite online angemeldet.
Einfach Mailadresse angeben und man bekommt ein Formular zum ausfüllen zugeschickt!
Dauert keine 2Min und man muss an der Grenze nicht mehr zum Zoll!!!

Hat das schon mal jemand von euch gemacht?


Noch 5 Wochen dann gehts endlich los!!!!
Wir könnens schon gar nicht mehr erwarten!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (18. April 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hallo, 

 da ich auch in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal einen Hund mit nach Schweden nehme, wäre das Formular sehr interessant für mich. Leider komme ich über Deinen Link nicht weiter, denn die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. Liegt es an mir oder kannst Du die Adresse nochmal anders posten?


----------



## angler1996 (18. April 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

helfe mal aus:
https://privattjanster-djuranmalan.tullverket.se/#/start?lang=EN


----------



## Ndber (18. April 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Bei mir funktionieren beide Links.

Meiner und auch der von 996 führt auf die gleiche Seite.

Dort eine E-Mail Adresse eingeben und man bekommt das Formular, dass man sogar auf deutsch bekommt!


----------



## Ndber (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Sooo, morgen gehts endlich los ins gelobte Land:vik:


Wie ich mir freue:vik::vik::vik:


Natürlich folgt, wenn gewünscht  ein kleiner Bericht wenn ich wieder da bin!!!


----------



## klee (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Hallo ,

Viel Spaß euch und ja bitte ein Bericht von deinem Urlaub .

Gruß Swen


----------



## smithie (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Ja bitte, unbedingt einen Bericht.
Ich habe hier viel nachgelesen und schon einige hilfreiche Sachen gefunden.


Eine zusätzliche Frage vielleicht noch von mir: wie ist es mit der Reisezeit?
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich dieses Jahr noch "spontan" gerne fahren möchte.
Dabei stellen sich mir die Fragen:
- bekommt man überhaupt noch eine Unterkunft/Boot?
- macht es im Juli oder Herbst überhaupt noch Sinn, zu fahren?
-> Ich möchte gerne Hecht und Barsch fischen (evt. Zander, aber kein Muss)


----------



## loete1970 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Moin,


 nach Schweden zu fahren macht immer Sinn. Gerade zum Herbst hin kannst Du mit sehr guten, auch von der Qualität, Fängen rechnen. Und Unterkünfte, sofern Du ein wenig zeitlich flexibel bist, gibt es immer.


Viele Grüsse


Dirk


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: 1.mal Schweden  -  brauche Hilfe!!*

Schade, gerade jetxt bin ich nicht da. Dabei wohne ich nur ein paar km weg von seinem Feriendomizil.


----------

